# She said yes!



## Kyle (Dec 24, 2013)

I somehow managed to convince my girlfriend to come to celebrate Christmas with my family in California. And for the effort I rewarded her with an engagement ring! :biggrin:

Just had to share!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 24, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 24, 2013)

Congratulations to you both! Wish you the very best!


----------



## The hekler (Dec 24, 2013)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## franzb69 (Dec 24, 2013)

grats!


----------



## The Edge (Dec 24, 2013)

Congratulations!!


----------



## scotchef38 (Dec 24, 2013)

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## cclin (Dec 24, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Von blewitt (Dec 24, 2013)

Congratulations! We should probably start talking about a custom knife to cut the wedding cake 
:hoot::hoot::hoot::hoot::hoot::hoot:


----------



## mhlee (Dec 24, 2013)

Congratulations, Kyle!


----------



## rshu (Dec 24, 2013)

awesome, congrats!


----------



## mc2442 (Dec 25, 2013)

Congratulations!!! I hope you have a long and happy life together!


----------



## JBroida (Dec 25, 2013)

congrats... thats very exciting


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 25, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 25, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 25, 2013)

Great times! Cheers and congrats!
arty2:


----------



## Miles (Dec 25, 2013)

Wonderful news! Congratulations to you both!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 25, 2013)

Congratulations and Merry Christmas!


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 25, 2013)

congratulations!


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 25, 2013)

Umm, congrats.


----------



## Lexington Jim (Dec 25, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 25, 2013)

Congrats. Got engaged to my wife on Christmas Eve 9 years ago. Good times.


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 25, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Dec 25, 2013)

That's a pretty awesome Christmas story.


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 25, 2013)

Congratulations! An added reason to celebrate!

Stefan


----------



## echerub (Dec 25, 2013)

Congratulations!

The added bonus is that it'll be easy for you to remember your engagement anniversary in the years to come


----------



## Chuckles (Dec 25, 2013)

Congratulations! 9 years ago on New Year's Eve for me. It is nice when everybody is already partying and you can put it over the top. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 25, 2013)

Congrats Kyle!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 26, 2013)

Congratulations. 

(I call dibs on any knives this man sells in the near future...)


----------



## GLE1952 (Dec 26, 2013)

Whoo Hoo! Congratulations.

Glen


----------



## tagheuer (Dec 26, 2013)

Congratulations !!!


----------



## Admin (Dec 26, 2013)

Congrats! I'm also happy you got to spend the holidays with her.


----------



## don (Dec 26, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## HHH Knives (Dec 26, 2013)

AWESOME!!! Congrats!!


----------



## dreamwalker (Dec 28, 2013)

Congratulations, Kyle!
:lol2::doublethumbsup:


----------



## jgraeff (Dec 28, 2013)

Congratulations!! Wish you guys the best!


----------

